# Illegal Exotic Wildlife Seized



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 5, 2009)

*Published:* 05-08-2009
*Source:* media-newswire
*Author:* media newswire

Illegal exotic fish, toads and turtles have been seized by federal environment investigations officers during searches on properties in the Sydney suburbs of Mount Druitt and Concord. The department's investigations spokesman, Luke Bond, said it was believed there were plans to sell the species over the internet.

*Read More...*


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 5, 2009)

Im liking the look of the snakehead fish.
Amazing looking fish but 
imagine the mess they could make of a new environment.
i had to google a pic of one.


----------



## brigo (Aug 5, 2009)

just read the link, fire bellied toads? i just googled them, they look poisonous lol


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 5, 2009)

GAH! YUCK! that fish was so scary. now i remember why i hate the ocean!!! fish are the creepiest things ever.... lol


----------



## noidea (Aug 5, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> GAH! YUCK! that fish was so scary. now i remember why i hate the ocean!!! fish are the creepiest things ever.... lol


 
But they taste OHHH so good.lol. I don't swim in the ocen either.
Those snake head fish look pretty freaky:shock:


----------



## diprotodon (Aug 5, 2009)

money hungry ingrates people involved in this sort of illegal activity have to be stopped australia is to precious to risk. Anyone caught in this activity should be legally exported to jail!!:evil:


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 5, 2009)

brigo said:


> just read the link, fire bellied toads? i just googled them, they look poisonous lol


A friend of mine used to keep them in the USA. Cute, but wouldn't want them getting loose in Oz.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 5, 2009)

Why get an imported snakehead, when you can get an Aussie Snakehead Gudgeon (yeah, I know it's a different species, but they're awesome!)


----------



## -Peter (Aug 6, 2009)

I had snakehead pikes in the 70's. The gudgeon wouldn't even be breakfast for them.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep some snake heads can grow up to 2 meters ie the red snake head, they are a real problem in the states because once they have gotten into a river or waterway you cant get them out without killing the other fish, which in consequencly what they do so well... They also have the ability to crawl out of water for 24 hours as they posses very small lungs, which were inherited by there close friends the African Lung fish and Sengal Birchir


----------



## TedBundy (Aug 6, 2009)

they look cool but could make a real mess :S


----------



## Brown_Hair (Aug 6, 2009)

noidea said:


> But they taste OHHH so good.lol. I don't swim in the ocen either.
> Those snake head fish look pretty freaky:shock:


 
I can swim in the ocean either noidea! lol i seriously have a phobia thanks to Jaws! I even used to crap myself as a kid in my grandmas pool thinking a greatwhite 
was behind me :cry: These snakheads are crazy, would love to have one!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Aug 6, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Im liking the look of the snakehead fish.
> Amazing looking fish but
> imagine the mess they could make of a new environment.
> i had to google a pic of one.



ahah i did the same i googled this snakeheaded fish! and what a awsome fish! looked crayzii!! but yeh i agree imagine that in our waterways n rivers..will eat everything.


----------



## =bECS= (Aug 6, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


>



That thing looks like pure evil!


----------



## masone (Aug 14, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> they are a real problem in the states because once they have gotten into a river or waterway you cant get them out without killing the other fish, which in consequencly what they do so well... They also have the ability to crawl out of water for 24 hours as they posses very small lungs, which were inherited by there close friends the African Lung fish and Sengal Birchir


Please do some research before blindly regurgitating media hype. There has been no SCIENTIFIC evidence of snakeheads causing serous declines in native fish stocks since their introduction to SOME waterways in the US. Given that they have been established for more than a few years you would expect at least a few journal articles documenting their supposed reign of destruction by now. They won't survive out of water for 24hrs in normal circumstances ie. jumping out of your tank and flopping around on the carpet, and no, they don't have lungs but the ability to absorb some atmospheric oxygen through modified organs like many, many other fish species which have adapted to living in oxygen poor waters. Do they pose a risk to our native aquatic ecosystems? Perhaps in the tropical/sub-tropical areas but at the price they fetch here in certain circles it's highly unlikely they will ever see the outside of a fishtank. Your cat is probably causing more environmental carnage than any banned fish (or herp seeing as this is aussie pythons) ever will in this country.


----------



## GTsteve (Aug 14, 2009)

Interesting first post. Welcome.


----------



## masone (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, wasn't sure about that for a first post  but the media sensationalism and people blindly beleiving what they are told irks me . I have kept fish species that are noxious here (piranhas and the aforementioned snakeheads) when living overseas and found their reputation is blown way out of proportion. 
There are many species freely available through petshops that have far greater impact potential on our ecosystems both in terms of biology and predacious/aggressive habits as well as general availability than most of our noxious fish list. They just don't have the hollywood horror factor and public misconceptions that the noxious species have and therefore avoid DAFF attention.
I don't have much experience with reptiles in Australia except casual keeping of water dragons and beardies as a kid but as far as ornamental fish are concerned, the current system of outright banning only encourages smuggling and blackmarket trade. This trade allows incoming pathogens that would normally be detected (a much bigger threat than the fish themselves) to bypass any quarantine period and robs the authorities of any real knowledge of what species are actually coming in and where they are ending up. The whole industry needs a serious overhaul. Scrap the noxious list and have a class system for "deemed a potential threat" fish with a corresponding permit/licence that allows authorities to know what fish are being kept by whom if they feel the need to check up on somthing.


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 15, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> GAH! YUCK! that fish was so scary. now i remember why i hate the ocean!!! fish are the creepiest things ever.... lol




ha that's why i always say why swim in the oceans.... fishes do toilet there


----------

